# Kobe Bryant is dead!!!!



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Kobe just died in helicopter crash!

https://www.tmz.com/2020/01/26/kobe-bryant-killed-dead-helicopter-crash-in-calabasas/


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

:O :serious: :frown2: That's awful.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah a legend only 41, been a min since I seen such a great die so young.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

I can't believe this is happening.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

Only 41 years old just starting his movie career after so many years being a successful basketball star. This is a day of mourning.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

I am stunned! :crying:

But at least he had a much better life than us. :serious:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eternal Solitude said:


> I am stunned! :crying:
> 
> But at least he had a much better life than us. :serious:


Better? Materialistically maybe but everyone struggles


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

It was just reported that his daughter was also onboard. She was only 13 years old. People are gathering outside Staples Center right now. RIP Kobe and the other victims:crying:


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

Musicfan said:


> It was just reported that his daughter was also onboard. She was only 13 years old. People are gathering outside Staples Center right now. RIP Kobe and the other victims:crying:


That's truly heartbreaking news, I'm sorry for the losses and all those touched by this.

I really don't like small planes and helicopters, esp small planes, it seems like they're the ones always falling out of the sky more then commercial liners. I don't trust them one bit.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Yeah 5 died......him, his 13yr old daughter, another parent, their kid, and the pilot. He leaves his wife and other 3 daughters including baby girl.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> That's truly heartbreaking news, I'm sorry for the losses and all those touched by this.
> 
> I really don't like small planes and helicopters, esp small planes, it seems like they're the ones always falling out of the sky more then commercial liners. I don't trust them one bit.


Yeah a while back I was watching this YouTuber and they actually mentioned in one video that their family were involved in a crash and it was on a small plane.


----------



## Dan the man (Jul 4, 2013)

Heartbreaking.

In terms of him being the GOAT I don't think he was but he deserved to be mentioned in those conversations.

I am deeply saddened


----------



## RSxo (Apr 19, 2018)

RIP


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

A Toxic Butterfly said:


> That's truly heartbreaking news, I'm sorry for the losses and all those touched by this.
> 
> I really don't like small planes and helicopters, esp small planes, it seems like they're the ones always falling out of the sky more then commercial liners. I don't trust them one bit.


 The helicopter in question (Sikorsky S-76) appears to be one of the better quality (more reliable) ones but his Wikipedia page says they took off in heavy fog so I'm thinking that it was probably pilot error rather than the aircraft.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

WillYouStopDave said:


> The helicopter in question (Sikorsky S-76) appears to be one of the better quality (more reliable) ones but his Wikipedia page says they took off in heavy fog so I'm thinking that it was probably pilot error rather than the aircraft.


Yeah, I don't know if its usually the small planes themselves or the pilots to blame, but it happens often around here. I feel I always hear about it in the news with the small planes. Not so much helicopters at least. Like that Kennedy guy, he got his license but wasn't experienced enough and I remember hearing in an interview that if you don't know how to read things properly you could be upside down in a plane and not even know it. It's so crazy.

But yeah sadly, it might've been the weather. Fog is scary to navigate in period.


----------



## EndTimes (Aug 10, 2018)

RSxo said:


> RIP


I greatly doubt he will "rest in peace" knowing his past. Cheating on his wife most likely didn't earn him a ticket to paradise.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

EndTimes said:


> I greatly doubt he will "rest in peace" knowing his past. Cheating on his wife most likely didn't earn him a ticket to paradise.


We all have a past bro.


----------



## 10k (Aug 19, 2015)

Well, I don't know who he is.... but My condolences


----------



## EndTimes (Aug 10, 2018)

Kevin001 said:


> We all have a past bro.


And we all know the rules. You claim to be a Christian, so I don't need to teach you that "adultery" is a mortal sin. 
I am fine with people praising him for his basketball achievements tough


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

EndTimes said:


> And we all know the rules. You claim to be a Christian, so I don't need to teach you that "adultery" is a mortal sin.
> I am fine with people praising him for his basketball achievements tough


He could of been forgiven not my call plus there is a difference between a single act of adultery and living in adultery. I have no idea about his salvation. God bless bro.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Along with one of his daughters. Very tragic.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I've never been interested in sports but I'm stunned, what an icon.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

Very sad day. RIP
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

I'm trying to pick out my favorite Kobe moment but there's too many. There's that time Matt Barnes faked throwing the ball at his face and he didn't even flinch, that iconic alley-oop to Shaq in the Finals, the buzzer beater against the Suns, scoring 81 points in a single game, dropping 60 on his last game before retirement a few years ago. Even his reaction to the Eagles winning the Super Bowl was fun and made you feel happy for him. It's hard to believe he's gone. It doesn't seem real yet.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Not really into sports, didn't know him, but that's life you can never take it for granted, there's families ripped apart every day that don't make the headlines, all the best to his family.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

who gets the home?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

twitchy666 said:


> who gets the home?


If he's married with no prenuptial agreement, his wife. If he's not, it would have to be mentioned in the will that the kids get it. Otherwise, it's either what Kobe mentioned or it's probate.


----------



## mt moyt (Jul 29, 2015)

i couldnt believe it, such a freak accident out of nowhere. really awful...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

a private helicopter is wasteful extravagance + rapist, etc etc. I guess it's sad that some _people_ died but that he died? I'm indifferent.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

mt moyt said:


> i couldnt believe it, such a freak accident out of nowhere. really awful...


 (Probably) not such a freak accident. Flying in heavy fog when even most police and news choppers have been grounded? Pilots are likely not generally trained to fly in such conditions because it's not necessary unless it's some kind of life and death situation where you need a chopper in the air regardless of the risk. The military probably flies choppers and other aircraft in bad weather if they're in a war zone but civilian air traffic generally is not a place where you should see people flying in heavy fog.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

Coincidence? Maybe ... but it is kinda freaky that Comedy Central predicted that this would happen back in 2017.


----------



## Musicfan (Mar 4, 2017)

ESPN is replaying Kobe's last game where he got 60 points. Tonight at 9 eastern time.


----------



## AllGlad (Feb 16, 2018)

RIP Kobe, 



I'll never forget the time you scored 81 on us


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Eternal Solitude said:


> Coincidence? Maybe ... but it is kinda freaky that Comedy Central predicted that this would happen back in 2017.


You look hard enough you can always find stuff. Its nothing.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Eternal Solitude said:


> Coincidence? Maybe ... but it is kinda freaky that Comedy Central predicted that this would happen back in 2017.


 That's almost as eerie as The Lone Gunmen pilot, huh?


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Eternal Solitude said:


> Coincidence? Maybe ... but it is kinda freaky that Comedy Central predicted that this would happen back in 2017.


I'm sure this is a coincidence (he's not exactly globally important and I'm not going to fall down the schizophrenic rabbit hole of trying to figure out how he could be,) but I can see why people freak out about this sort of thing like below (timestamped)






if you watch from that till 1 hour 42 minutes. Think that's the relevant part. (also that upload of that documentary is missing parts actually, so I wouldn't watch the rest even if you did have time to waste.)



> The Chilcot report, published on Wednesday, found that Britain's Secret Intelligence Service was led to understand Saddam Hussein's regime was continuing to produce weapons of mass destruction based, in part, on the testimony of a source said to have "direct access".
> 
> This information, revealed in September 2002, claimed intensive anthrax production was underway in the country. Chilcot's findings reported that questions were raised after "_t was pointed out that glass containers were not typically used in chemical munitions, and that a popular movie [The Rock] had inaccurately depicted nerve agents being carried in glass beads or spheres".
> 
> ...


_

This is the kind of stupid **** that's actually happening.

And they will kill people to cover up stuff like that, like David Kelly, or you know Epstein, but again don't think it applies in this case._


----------



## The Linux Guy (Jul 11, 2013)

People die everyday. If your famous people take notice. If your not, then nobody cares. Maybe close family and a few friends, but that's it. What does a life mean? I think every life should be held sacred. Death levels the playing field. Heaven or Hell no exceptions. I fear that Hell is going to be very populated full of godless people. I for one is praying for heaven. Because there is no escaping death. Figure out what you believe in now, because you never know when your last breath will be.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I_Exist said:


> People die everyday. If your famous people take notice. If your not, then nobody cares. Maybe close family and a few friends, but that's it.


 I don't think that people don't care. I think that if people are not close to the person who died or their loved ones, it's more a case of people don't want to know because death is a painful and difficult topic that people don't really want to deal with before they have to. So for example, if everyone went out of their way to care about every single person who died, it would be a never ending nightmare for everyone.

But I do think that this is one major disadvantage to the way we live. I think humans probably were meant to live in small groups instead of massive cities like we do. An event like this gives people kind of an artificial sense of community that they don't feel when thousands of random strangers are dying.


----------



## Eternal Solitude (Jun 11, 2017)

@Kevin001 , @WillYouStopDave, @Persephone The Dread

I am not the kind of person that thinks that every seemingly chaotic event was planned by some conspiracy. Though there are some cases that were undoubtedly planned.

In this case, I was thinking more along the lines of the phenomena known "synchronicity" as described by Carl Jung.








> Synchronicity is a concept, first introduced by analytical psychologist Carl Jung, which holds that events are "meaningful coincidences" if they occur with no causal relationship yet seem to be meaningfully related.


E.G:

- You're driving down the road . On a stop sign you observe a kid wearing a Sonic the Hedgehog t-shirt crossing the street. All of the sudden you start remembering a childhood friend who used to be fond of Sonic games before moving out of state to California. Suddenly another car cuts you off and upon looking at the license plate of that car you realize that it has a California license plate.

- You have an MP3 player loaded with over 800 songs that are set to play at random. The device contains no algorithm that is fed by your listening patterns in order to play certain songs more often. Instead the "seed" fed to the device is determined by memory volume. So the machine plays songs randomly as deterministically as possible and independent of your listening patterns. Appearing to the user to be truly random.

Before turning the device you start thinking of a song that you haven't heard in a long time. And then when you turn on that device that song plays first.

Events such as these contain no apparent relation but are freakishly related when interpreted by an individual.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@Eternal Solitude

Yeah I see that, stuff like this happens a lot because people are fairly good at recognising patterns like that.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Jung had some interesting ideas. I was more interested in the idea of the collective unconscious (Which is I guess related to synchronicity).


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Jung had some interesting ideas. I was more interested in the idea of the collective unconscious (Which is I guess related to synchronicity).


Yeah the archetypes are interesting. I like how they pop up a lot in people's work etc.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah the archetypes are interesting. I like how they pop up a lot in people's work etc.


 Who knew Kobe Bryant getting lost in the fog and crashing into a hill would lead to this discussion?

I'll be honest. I didn't even know who Kobe Bryant was. I thought he was the guy who invented Kobe meat.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Who knew Kobe Bryant getting lost in the fog and crashing into a hill would lead to this discussion? :lol
> 
> I'll be honest. I didn't even know who Kobe Bryant was. I thought he was the guy who invented Kobe meat.


I should probably feel bad about derailing another thread with esoteric stuff or stuff I've been watching/reading lately, but that's kind of what I do here now this forum is this inactive.

I did know who he was kinda, but he didn't have a personal significant impact on me, but I respect that for some people in this thread he did.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I should probably feel bad about derailing another thread with esoteric stuff or stuff I've been watching/reading lately, but that's kind of what I do here now this forum is this inactive.
> 
> I did know who he was kinda, but he didn't have a personal significant impact on me, but I respect that for some people in this thread he did.


 Oh it's fine. It can't be any worse than how the media uses stuff like this (pretty shamelessly at times). Whatever you have to say about it is whatever you have to say about it. Celebrities mean different things to different people (or maybe some people don't even know who they are). Seriously. I've heard his name a few times in the past but I didn't even know he was a basketball player, TBH. I've seen pictures of him before but I didn't connect the name and face.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

So basically the NTSB held a press conference and made a point of mentioning they had recommended a regulation for helicopters of this type to have a terrain awareness system (basically I guess that's an alarm that says "Hey man. You're in danger") due to previous crashes of this same type of helicopter. Which, again, is kind of beside the point because an experienced pilot is useless if he doesn't use his experience to know when not to fly. I suspect they're avoiding blaming the pilot for now since he was among the dead but I also suspect he will ultimately turn out to be the one who gets the blame.

Then again, someone mentioned he had clearance to fly in those conditions so maybe there's enough blame to go around. You'd think that someone would have thought "Hey man. Somebody might die here if someone doesn't say something".

I guess if there is a bright side to this the speed of the crash was such that it would have probably been instant death for all. 100+ MPH is pretty much instant death.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Can't believe that pilot flew in that heavy fog. He was supposedly a _very_ experienced pilot. LAPD said they had their choppers grounded due to the heavy fog. Sounds to me like pilot error here.

On a side note, I heard that Kobe and his wife always flew on separate aircraft just in case something like this happened the kids wouldn't be orphaned.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> So basically the NTSB held a press conference and made a point of mentioning they had recommended a regulation for helicopters of this type to have a terrain awareness system (basically I guess that's an alarm that says "Hey man. You're in danger") due to previous crashes of this same type of helicopter. Which, again, is kind of beside the point because an experienced pilot is useless if he doesn't use his experience to know when not to fly. I suspect they're avoiding blaming the pilot for now since he was among the dead but I also suspect he will ultimately turn out to be the one who gets the blame.
> 
> Then again, someone mentioned he had clearance to fly in those conditions so maybe there's enough blame to go around. You'd think that someone would have thought "Hey man. Somebody might die here if someone doesn't say something".
> 
> I guess if there is a bright side to this the speed of the crash was such that it would have probably been instant death for all. 100+ MPH is pretty much instant death.





Cletis said:


> Can't believe that pilot flew in that heavy fog. He was supposedly a _very_ experienced pilot. LAPD said they had their choppers grounded due to the heavy fog. Sounds to me like pilot error here.
> 
> On a side note, I heard that Kobe and his wife always flew on separate aircraft just in case something like this happened the kids wouldn't be orphaned.


 As predicted, the media is blaming it on the helicopter. Which, granted. It didn't have the system. But a pilot is supposed to know that and say "Sorry man. It's too foggy. We'll have to wait until it clears"






At least his wife will have a lot of emotional support (she'll need it). The rest of those families will probably not be so lucky. At least the media is making some token mention of the others but it just feels like nobody else cares about them.


----------



## Rickets (May 5, 2014)

Eternal Solitude said:


> Coincidence? Maybe ... but it is kinda freaky that Comedy Central predicted that this would happen back in 2017.





Kevin001 said:


> You look hard enough you can always find stuff. Its nothing.





WillYouStopDave said:


> That's almost as eerie as The Lone Gunmen pilot, huh?





Persephone The Dread said:


> I'm sure this is a coincidence (he's not exactly globally important and I'm not going to fall down the schizophrenic rabbit hole of trying to figure out how he could be,) but I can see why people freak out about this sort of thing like below (timestamped)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Persephone The Dread said:


> @Eternal Solitude
> 
> Yeah I see that, stuff like this happens a lot because people are fairly good at recognising patterns like that.


Also interesting is that Kobe dies on 26/1, his daughter aged 13 and he himself 41.

26+1+13+41 = 81. 81 is his highest scoring game ever.

Weird little coincidences for sure.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Eternal Solitude said:


> Coincidence? Maybe ... but it is kinda freaky that Comedy Central predicted that this would happen back in 2017.


As like Blue Gender the anime with 9/11/Twin Towers.










The situation both are a like. As if someone designed the scenario. As like they knew the conditions to establish these occurrences.

When I heard about Kobe Bryant and his daughter. The first thing that cross my thoughts was the AI Supercomputers may played a role in theses coincidence.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Rickets said:


> Also interesting is that Kobe dies on 26/1, his daughter aged 13 and he himself 41.
> 
> 26+1+13+41 = 81. 81 is his highest scoring game ever.
> 
> Weird little coincidences for sure.


Reminds me of that movie number 23.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Funny. I have watched this guy's channel before but hadn't watched him in awhile. This popped up in my feed.


----------

